# Help for things to do with kids



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, me and my wife have my sister coming out next month with 2 kids. I have never had visitors with kids before so after help for things to do
Niece is 3 yrs old
nephew is 5 yrs old

Any help is appreciated


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's a quick list:

Children's City @ Creekside Park (cheap, fun, lots of green area to run around in front)
cite des enfents (in Mirdif City Centre, fun edutainment centre)
Dubai Mall Aquarium
Kidzania (huge role playing centre in Dubai Mall)
Mushrif Park (Desert park in Mirdif w/ rides and play areas)
Animal Sanctuary & Petting Zoo (in Sharjah, kind of far, but lots of fun for kids)

Also the usual Dubai Fountains are always fun.

I'm not sure what children's events are going on, but you can find out a bit closer to the date, it's kinda far out right now. 

Here are some links to help you out:
Dubai Children: Days Out For Kids - AngloINFO, in Dubai, UAE
Things To Do | DubaiKidz.biz

Oh and get the Entertainer Family book..loads of coupons and ideas for things to do. With 4 adults + 2 kids, it's gonna add up.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

an excellent start, thanks a lot!


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

stevieboy1980 said:


> an excellent start, thanks a lot!


Sure no problem. When it gets closer to the time they come, if you bump this thread up, I'll post some events happening. I've got 3 little ones here, so I'm always looking for things to do for the family.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

will try remember!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

CrowdedHouse said:


> Kidzania (huge role playing centre in Dubai Mall)


Friends recently took their 3 kids there. Said it was a bit of a rip-off, costs quite a bit (adults have to pay in too) and you need about 3 visits to collect enough tokens to redeem even the rubbish gifts.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Kidzania is expensive (it is incredibly annoying that adults have to pay entrance fees when you HAVE to be there to supervise), but kids do love it. It is something to experience especially if you are a visitor.

That's why I suggest saving money using the Entertainer for other things, and you should end up making out just fine.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

CrowdedHouse said:


> but kids do love it.


My mate's kids were disappointed they worked all day and had nothing to show for it at the end.

I said they really have got this work simulation thing down pat.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

What about water parks, hotel/resort day passes, etc. such as Atlantis? Do you need a residency for the day passes? (I haven't applied for mine yet as I'm not there full time yet) I am thinking I will bring my two kids for a vacation, 8 and 10...and want to do everything I can with them.

Thanks!


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> My mate's kids were disappointed they worked all day and had nothing to show for it at the end.
> 
> *I said they really have got this work simulation thing down pat*.


Sounds about right. :ranger:


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

xchaos777 said:


> What about water parks, hotel/resort day passes, etc. such as Atlantis? Do you need a residency for the day passes?
> Thanks!


No! The whole point of having these resorts etc is to attract tourists


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

rsinner said:


> No! The whole point of having these resorts etc is to attract tourists


Yea, I knew that, but can see how they would take advantage of tourists this way too. Either higher price for non-residence or "you want to play here, you stay here" for tourists...vs. raising revenue by getting locals to come in.


----------



## mrsm (Aug 5, 2011)

Our kids loved Kidzania and found out quickly it pays to get an education which is a good lesson to learn I think! Lots to do here from indoor skydiving, skating and skiiing to eating enormous ice creams, definitely get the entertainer family book! It'll help out a lot as nothing is cheap. By the time they come over the weather will be cooler and you can have lots of fun at the beach for free!


----------

